# Monter un pc qui  fonctionne sur mon thunderbolt display



## slurp236 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour

Je possède actuellement un macbook pro retina  qui est branché sur un thunderbolt display.
J'avais dans l'idée de monter un pc pour pouvoir jouer occasionnellement et j'aurais voulu savoir si il était possible qu'il fonctionne sur l'écran d'apple.

 Il y'a des cartes mère avec le thunderbolt et celle là me tenterait bien pour 90 euros :

MSI Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt - Socket 1155 - Chipset Z77 - ATX | Pixmania

Mais pouvez vous me confirmer que je n'aurais pas de soucis avec ce genre de configuration ?

 Si je branche le câble thunderbolt sur ma carte mère c'est bien la carte graphique qui va être connecté et non pas le chips de la cm ?

 Est ce que l'écran sera fonctionnel avec le son, l'usb et la webcam ?

Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## gillyns (20 Décembre 2013)

pour ca, pose plutot ta question sur des forums dédiés hackintosh...
regarde si des drivers sont disponibles pour chacun des chipsets (dont tu trouvera les noms ici : MSI France ? Cartes mères - Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt )
- audio : Realtek® ALC892
- usb : Intel® Z77
- ...
pour le controleur thunderbolt, je ne suis pas certain, mais il y a des cartes graphiques avec thunderbolt intégré il me semble... il y a quelques années je me rapelle de cette carte là : ATI Radeon? HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition Graphics je ne sais pas si ca t'aide, mais essaye de voir dans cette direction parce qu'il me semble que les cartes mère non-apple ne prennent en charge le port thunderbolt que pour les transferts de données, toute sorte de connetivités, sauf les écrans... mais tout ceci a peut etre changé depuis mes dernières sources (qui commencent a dater)


----------



## Galekal (20 Décembre 2013)

Si tu as un écran thunderbolt, le plus simple consiste a le connecter sur la sortie displayport de la carte graphique. C'est compatible. Seuls l'audio et la webcam peuvent nécessiter quelques biudouillages, auquel cas tu pourrais éventuellement trouver des ressources sur osx86.net et insanelymac.


----------



## slurp236 (21 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponse.

J'ai commandé un pc avec une carte mère thunderbolt et une carte graphique disposant d'une connectique displayport, mais je ne pense pasque je pourrais directement brancher l'écran sur la carte , il me semble avoir entendu que cela ne marcherai pas.

Pour les cg avec thunderbolt quand on je fait des recherche à ce sujet je tombe surtout sur des méthodes visant à brancher la carte dans un boitier externe.

 Par contre j'ai trouvé un fil de discussion sur le forum d'apple  ou des gens ont réussi sans trop de problème à faire fonctionner l'écran sur le chips de la carte mère (hd4000).
Il faut juste faire quelques bidouille dans les options graphique du bios. 

Après pour avoir accès à la carte graphique ils utilisent un logiciel nvidia, lucidologix virtu mpv, qui permet de gérer deux gpu.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4063985?tstart=60

Je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite 

---------- Post added at 15h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h31 ----------

Et un lien de pc inpact qui a testé le thunderbolt display sur un pc pour ceux que ça 
intéresse :

[PCi Labs] Le Thunderbolt Display d&#39;Apple sur une carte mère Asus P8Z77 - PC INpact


----------

